# Emergency 11 meter antenna



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Been lookin at some home built an emergency antennas. Wanna have the stuff on hand ta build one just in case.

What yall use, build er buy? Don't wan't nothing huge er real complicated, just sumtin what'll work decent.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Been lookin at some home built an emergency antennas. Wanna have the stuff on hand ta build one just in case.
> 
> What yall use, build er buy? Don't wan't nothing huge er real complicated, just sumtin what'll work decent.


Personally have used this while in the Marines. Yes, in real world scenarios too. It works.

Also, once in training, on our old AN/PRC-77 analog radios, I used my then M-16A2 Service Rifle, fitted with a Blank Firing Adapter. Shoved the stem of the BFA into the broken fitting where the whip antenna would go. Reached back about 4 miles, which was enough.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

11 meter/CB antennae are so common I never once thought bout _building_ an "emergency" one.

I like the Wilson flex type with the adjustable tip under the rubber top. I have enough of them to last for a while... I'll bet I could get even a few more from the local semi-truck salvage yard for next to nothing.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been lookin at the dipoles. They seem perty simple ta build an relatively effective. Just of it be bout 18 foot a wire, bout 3 insulators, some rope an a nice piece a coax. Not only would it be easy ta put one tagether now, but ya should be able ta come up with mosta that stuff after a disaster. I thin I'm gonna start collectin a few parts an maybe I'll do a post on it.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I've been lookin at the dipoles. They seem perty simple ta build an relatively effective. Just of it be bout 18 foot a wire, bout 3 insulators, some rope an a nice piece a coax. Not only would it be easy ta put one tagether now, but ya should be able ta come up with mosta that stuff after a disaster. I thin I'm gonna start collectin a few parts an maybe I'll do a post on it.


Insulators can be as simple the side from a plastic milk carton folded over with a hole in both ends.

Wire. Romex removed from a deserted house, one conductor stripped out.

Coax. Again removed form a deserted house TV antenna, coaxial or ladder type.

The PL-259 ends would be a bit more difficult to acquire.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.hamuniverse.com/easydipole.html
Here are a 3 different but similar methods that should work well for you in tuning your dipole for lowest SWR without many steps and repetitive trial and error! You may find one of the explanations of the different methods shown below to be easier to use, but try all of them! Use the one that you understand the best and that is more simple for you to use. Practice with all of them using your own practice "lengths and frequencies".
This short bit of information hopefully will save you much time when "tuning" a dipole whether you have built it yourself or purchased commercially. Yes, most commercially purchased dipoles need tuning.

http://www.wolfington.net/articles/dipole/
Written By: Scott Wolfington
The following article is based on a HamUniverse.com article by John Reisenauer (KL7JR) titled "Simple and Inexpensive Dipole and V Antenna Mount". First, I must say that setting up a base radio (11 meter) and accompanying antenna is a new hobby for me. I'm a complete newbie. When I first started working on my 11M CB base station, I knew I had to figure out a way to get an antenna up without breaking any of my neighborhood rules. I live in a subdivision governed by a Homeowners Association, so we have certain rules that prevent homeowners from erecting/mounting antennas on their houses. An 18ft Solarcon A99 was out of the question. After doing some research, I learned that a dipole antenna mounted in my attic might do the trick. About this same time, I came across John's article on HamUniverse.com describing a dipole antenna he made using mobile fiberglass type CB antennas. Making a dipole antenna from off-the-shelf items that could easily be purchased from the local truck-stop (Travel America) and hardware store (Lowe's) sounded great to me. Plus, with it mounted in my attic, it would be the perfect "stealth" antenna to keep the homeowners association happy. Could it work for 11M CB? I didn't know. After all, his article was on a "HAM RADIO" website. After reading John's article, I had some questions so I emailed Don (N4UJW) at HamUniverse.com. Don responded to me promptly and put me in touch with John directly. John was glad to answer any questions I had.

http://www.copperelectronics.com/discus4/messages/14/74536.html?1099351430


----------

